# hello



## Kyle (Oct 18, 2001)

Hmm, quiet forum 

Grappling sucks, no one can take me down, I'd just kick them in the head.

Just kidding    I've been known to roll around now and then  

    - Kyle


----------



## Icepick (Oct 18, 2001)

Hey Kyle -

Nice to have you around.  I've been trying to entice some additional competitors for Joslin's tourney.  A LOT of my modern arnis compadres about! 
:cheers:


----------



## GouRonin (Oct 18, 2001)




----------



## Icepick (Oct 18, 2001)

Gou -

Am I right in assuming that you are the reigning CAPS champion of North America?  

Kyle is my BJJ teacher, you two should meet!  Kyle carries an everfull bag of WHOOP AZZ, which I wear proudly.

If GouRonin is who I think he thinks he is, he is an extremely accomplished martial artist, and great guy to party with.  Just don't think you'll get any sleep on the road, as long as there's beer in your fridge.


----------



## GouRonin (Oct 18, 2001)

I'm not sure if I am the guy you think I am. No one has ever used the word "Accomplished" in the same sentence as when they are talking about me.

I iz innocent!!!

Well maybe the beer part might be true...

Where would we know each other from?


----------



## Icepick (Oct 18, 2001)

Hartman teaches me new and different methods of causing injury with pointy objects.

:samurai:

If I do have the wrong guy, then I would still like to meet you!  Most of the Londoners I've met are good folk, and I've enjoyed your posts here.


----------



## GouRonin (Oct 19, 2001)

That guy is forever slapping me around like a red-headed-step-child!

If you're a friend of the Renegade :erg: then you're ok by me. The guy I think you're thinking of is Jay Arnold. An awesome martial artist. He's around here somewhere. He's my instructor.


----------



## Icepick (Oct 19, 2001)

I was sure you  were Jason.  Is he teaching you how to play caps?  I've seen him destroy martial artists armed with only a case of Canadian.


----------



## GouRonin (Oct 19, 2001)

Nope. He's my instructor. He's good isn't he? Heh heh heh...however...while I may not be even close to his skill level I can out drink him, and you can quote me on that. Hell, go to his page and tell him I said so. I may get a beating but he still can't deny it.

http://members.tripod.com/~kenpo_ronin/jaks-home.html

Heh heh heh...
:shrug:


----------



## Kyle (Oct 19, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Icepick _
> *Hey Kyle -
> 
> Nice to have you around.  I've been trying to entice some additional competitors for Joslin's tourney.  A LOT of my modern arnis compadres about!
> :cheers: *



Thanks, I found this board after someone from here checked out my website from the link you posted in another thread.

The more the merrier for the tourney!

    - Kyle


----------



## n2shibumi (Oct 19, 2001)

Hi guys, I'm new to this site. Are you "Londoners" the ones associated with Larry Hartsell by any chance?


----------



## GouRonin (Oct 19, 2001)

Jay is a student of Paul Irish who is a student of Larry Hartsell. Are we who you think we are?


----------



## n2shibumi (Oct 19, 2001)

Yes, that would be you. I know that "jkd family" in toronto hosts Larry from time to time.  How about you guys? You probably just go up to the same seminars. Anyway, I trained with Larry years ago, passed his then "level one" test and then never had an opportunity to continue. Hope to see him soon. Like to meet you guys sometime.
best regards


----------



## GouRonin (Oct 20, 2001)

I have exactly one class with Paul Irish under my belt. I never trained with Larry Hartsell. Just boxed in the kitchen with him as he showed me stuff.

My instructor used his material all the time in teaching though and I also act as a training person for one of my instructor's other students who is into the JKD.

Don't want misrepresent myself.

:asian:


----------



## GouRonin (Nov 10, 2001)

Did you meet a guy from london ontario at the tournament in Hamilton this weekend named "Feta?"
If anyone knows info on this guy can they fill me in? He does a combo of Judo but mostly BJJ. Thanx in advance.


----------



## Kyle (Nov 11, 2001)

Sorry Gou, I didn't meet anyone by that [nick]name.   Great tournament, BTW.

    - Kyle


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (Nov 11, 2001)

Gou,
   I thouhgt Feta was a type of cheese?



:rofl:


----------



## GouRonin (Nov 11, 2001)

I thought so too. But I wouldn't mess with this cheese unless I had too.

S'funny, he knew about Saunders BJJ.


----------



## Icepick (Nov 11, 2001)

Gou- 

It was a pretty good turnout there, I'm sure there were at least 200 adult competitors, plus the spectators.  As for someone having heard of Kyle, well, that's because he kicks A$$.  He finished 3rd in the advanced light heavies, and lost to Mark Bocek, who won the division and has a pretty good rep in the grappling community. 

As for myself, I lost the battle of the bulge and had to fight in the "beginner mastodon" division.  Won my first fight, but lost to a VERY strong musclehead in the 2nd round.  Should have backed off of the pizza a few weeks ago.

:wah:


----------



## Kyle (Nov 11, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Icepick _
> *
> As for myself, I lost the battle of the bulge and had to fight in the "beginner mastodon" division.  Won my first fight, but lost to a VERY strong musclehead in the 2nd round.  Should have backed off of the pizza a few weeks ago.
> 
> :wah: *



Mastodon! :rofl:

Kevin won his first match with a sweet collar-choke from the guard.  In his second match, he put up a good fight.

I was in the middle-weight, not light-heavy division.  I prefer to avoid weight divisions with the word "heavy" in them.

    - Kyle


----------



## Kyle (Nov 11, 2001)

> _Originally posted by GouRonin _
> *
> ...S'funny, he knew about Saunders BJJ.
> *



Being the powerhouse that we are, doesn't everybody?   


    - Kyle


----------



## Icepick (Nov 11, 2001)

Gou -

Canada really has a great community for grappling!  Great turnout, schools all over the place, friendly competitors.  Is it like that for all arts, or is it just a BJJ/Grappling thing I'm seeing?


----------



## GouRonin (Nov 11, 2001)

I think it depends on a few things. The art and the people. In my town there is a lot of Kenpo. (Not all of it good either)


----------



## sparky (Nov 12, 2001)

> _Originally posted by GouRonin _
> *Did you meet a guy from london ontario at the tournament in Hamilton this weekend named "Feta?"
> If anyone knows info on this guy can they fill me in? He does a combo of Judo but mostly BJJ. Thanx in advance. *



Hey Gou

Feta trains out of the Fitness Forum Tuesdays, Thursdays and Saturdays - great guy and I think his real job is alot like yours (not the beer sampling)

Mike


----------



## GouRonin (Nov 12, 2001)

I've actually already been to check him out. I know the times and places etc. Just want his background. I have a whole lot already but I'm just filling in as much as possible. Thanx.

Good to see you Mike. Where you been hiding out?


----------



## Beam (Feb 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Kyle _
> *
> 
> Being the powerhouse that we are, doesn't everybody?
> ...




With me representing "Team Saunders" in the NAGA tournament last year, I figure we are ranking right up there with Renzo's team on the East Coast


----------



## Kyle (Feb 28, 2002)

Yeah, we're fast on the heels of Team Renzo   Maybe we can get a few more guys to go with ya next time.

The official name, in case it comes up again, is "Saunders BJJ Team Fat Guy".  I can't wait to see that on a GQ or NAGA results page 

    - Kyle


----------



## Icepick (Feb 28, 2002)

Very nice!

Just checking the online list, it looks like 1/2 of Team Fat Guy is on here right now!  I think the wiseacre quota is gonna take some of us out.

:snipe2:


----------

